# [Solved] pkg: Repository has no meta file



## Hooman (May 17, 2016)

Hello
I can't update and install any package with pkg. 
For" pkg update" show: `freebsd has no meta file, using default settings
pkg : http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz : No addres record
Unable to update repository freebsd`


----------



## tingo (May 17, 2016)

I have seen this a couple of times, but not enough to write a bug report. For some reason, DNS / resolver doesn't work initially.
Try to ping pkg.freebsd.org before starting with pkg. Like this `ping pkg.freebsd.org`
That helped for me.


----------



## chrbr (May 17, 2016)

May be it is a temporary error. It seems that the host name could not be resolved. I have opened the link in a browser and I could see packagesite.txz.


----------



## Hooman (May 17, 2016)

tingo said:


> I have seen this a couple of times, but not enough to write a bug report. For some reason, DNS / resolver doesn't work initially.
> Try to ping pkg.freebsd.org before starting with pkg. Like this `ping pkg.freebsd.org`
> That helped for me.



Host name lookup failure
just a few websites give ping such as google


----------



## Hooman (May 17, 2016)

chrbr said:


> May be it is a temporary error. It seems that the host name could not be resolved. I have opened the link in a browser and I could see packagesite.txz.


I have no problem with my android. I have access to pkg.freebsd.org


----------



## Hooman (May 17, 2016)

Solved!
I edit /etc/resolve.conf and put following codes: 


```
domain domain.com
nameserver 192.168.0.100
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```


----------

